
KFR: High-Performance C++ Framework for Audio and DSP (x86, ARM) - dlevin256
https://www.github.com/kfrlib/kfr/tree/master
======
brudgers
I'm not sure what the actual licensing is because the license in the
repository is GPL, but the README and the project licensing page state that
GPL cannot be used for commercial projects [in addition to closed source]. I
am not a lawyer but that seems at odds with the contents of the GPL license in
the repository.

Even further clouding the license is the GPL license in the repository has
been modified with a '+' at the end, which seems like an opportunity for
further confusion of the kind that lawyers bill by the hour for sorting
out...i.e. adding the extra character to the GPL license might be a violation
of the licensing restriction to verbatim copies.

